# Denver Nuggets at Utah Jazz



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The Denver Nuggets are showing that they could be an overlooked team in the playoffs. The Utah Jazz, meanwhile, may have a disappointingly short postseason if they don't find a way to improve quickly.
> 
> The Nuggets look to extend a season-best six-game winning streak Wednesday night as they try to avoid being swept in their season series with the struggling Jazz.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070411/DENUTA/preview.html


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Denver will win by 12.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Denver will win by 12.


Hopefully. AI has bad Jazz history.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Also, the Jazz are fighting to keep homecourt here, they lose it if they lose tonight.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been making the threads lately, I have been really busy. Anyway I think we can win this one if we play like we have been playing lately, they now know that they can score, so they are playing defense. I think we will win.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets clinch playoffs and 7th seed with a win tonight, Hell of a start to the game to 12-2 Nuggets lets hope we keep it up!:clap2:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah good start for the Nuggets, the Jazz are slowly working their way back into this game. Hopefully we don't let them get too close. 7th seed would be great to get for the playoffs, but I don't wanna verse Spurs.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo isn't off too a good start for this game, already 2 turnovers, and only 1-6 from the field.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

End of the first, we are infront by 2 points.

Carmelo has 6 points, 4 rebounds.
Nene has 8 points, 2 rebounds.
Camby has 4 points, 2 rebounds, 5 BLOCKS !!!
AI has 5 points, 4 assists.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You know, if this team could play at their best for 48 minutes, they'd be one of the top 3-4 teams in the league.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Halftime we are up by 7 points, Camby looking like he might get a triple double.

Camby has 8 points, 7 rebounds, 6 blocks.
Carmelo has 19 points, 4 rebounds.
AI has 10 points, 6 assists.

Nuggets are playing pretty well at the moment. Only 1 half to go.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Great work by the Nuggets, Nene gets the dunk off AI's assist, and drew the contact. Nuggets up by 13 with 1:37 remaining in the third. Camby is soo close to his triple double, only 3 more blocks to go. He has 13 points, 12 rebounds to add to that. Carmelo has 21 points, AI has 18 points, 11 assists.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

86-78....looking good Nuggets!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

End of the third, Nuggets up by 8 points.

Carmelo has 21 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists.
Camby has 13 points, 12 rebounds, 7 blocks.
AI has 18 points, 3 rebounds, 11 assists.
Nene has 12 points, 5 rebounds.

We have to grab the rebounds, Carlos Boozer is the only one for them who is really grabbing them, so we need to stop him. And we need to stop Williams and Harpring from shooting the big shots. CMON NUGGETS LAST QUARTER !!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

18 for williams! He ballin'


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

OOOOOO Nice dunk by Nene on Blakes dish, and got the foul aswell. Great play.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Nene makes the layup, Nuggets up 5, 1:06 left.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8 seconds left, they are fouling, looks like our 7th straight


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

up 5, 8 seconds left, blake free throws. Great game by denver.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

2 seconds left, Melo at the line. ITS ALL OVER


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

NUGGETS WIN THEIR 7TH STRAIGHT !!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Great game by the Nuggets.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO NUGGETS !!!!! We win by 9 points !!!!

Carmelo had 32 points, 6 rebounds.
Camby had 13 points, 13 rebounds, 7 blocks.
Iverson had 22 points, 5 rebounds, 12 assists.
Nene had 19 points, 8 rebounds.
Blake had 16 points, 4 assists.

GREAT WORK BY THE NUGGETS, SEVEN STRAIGHT WINS !!!! *AND WE HAVE CLINCHED 7TH PLAYOFF SPOT AT THE LEAST.* !!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

much luv on that win...the play when Blake walks the ball down & pulls the cold blooded 3 was the best!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Carmelo's defense in this game was atrocious. Iverson's was pretty bad too.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I guess that was good and bad, if we beat the 4th best team, without our stars playing good defense, then we did pretty well. But seeing as it's getting closer to the playoffs, it's better if they do play defense, and improve on it.


----------

